# l'oreal microdermabrasion kit



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 22, 2005)

has anyone tried this? i read about it in my teen people magazine and wanted to know if its worth buying...ive been breaking out really bad lately and need something to help me out...any other good recs would be good too...nothing too expensive though...thanks!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 22, 2005)

i LOVE it, but if you tend to break out a lot, be cool with the application, it may irritate you even more, leading to MORE break-outs. i would just wait until you're not like, hella breaking out (you know, when the puss is apparent in EVERY zit), and try it out...it smoothes your skin and makes it more evenly toned


----------



## succubus (Dec 22, 2005)

LOVE it. It seems expensive for the size of the products, but a little goes a long way. My face felt soooooooooo soft and smooth afterwards.


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

It's not a true microderm at all, but I'm sure you know that, and I have no idea why they even call them that.
Just buy an exfoliant with a super-fine grade grit that does not damage the surface of the skin and you will get the same results (St. Ives is not one of them!). You'll only need to use is a drop less than the size of a pea to cover your face & neck.
Such as Floriani Skin Polish ($24) or stila retextureizing scrub ($22) are a couple of them.

Just thought I'd toss that out there


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Such as Floriani Skin Polish ($24) or stila retextureizing scrub ($22) are a couple of them.

Just thought I'd toss that out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, I love the Stila one, got it below-retail thanks to the eVil site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as it's expensive in Australia. 

In order to use microfoliants properly, they seem to recommend that you don't rub _into_ the skin, but think of it as moving the grains over the surface of the skin to prevent rubbing too hard.

The MAC one is similar to the Stila one, but I personally found the Stila one to be less harsh.
Edited to add: a thread of further use:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32673


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_In order to use microfoliants properly, they seem to recommend that you don't rub into the skin, but think of it as moving the grains over the surface of the skin to prevent rubbing too hard._

 
Exactlly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've never used any skin care by MAC, I may check it out though. I'm SO hooked on my La Mer :X


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 23, 2005)

soooo i mean even if it isnt a true microderm, does it still help with like acne and sluffing away dead skin?


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

Exfoliation in anyway will help your skin, as long as you don't use something that is overly abrasive or do it too often (like every day is too much).


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 23, 2005)

ok thanks so much!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

i had a sample and it was ok. i read about in öko test and they gave it a 5(the grade/mark).


----------

